# Earth Stove, Series 100



## pyroman (Apr 11, 2017)

Howdy, I am looking for an installation manual for my Earth Stove 100. I found some that were close to mine, but not for the Series 100. Can anyone help?


----------



## begreen (Apr 11, 2017)

The manual for the 101 is posted here. That may be as close as we can get.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/earthstove-100/


----------



## pyroman (Apr 11, 2017)

No sir, that is for a Model 101 / 105 stove. They were manufactured for mobile homes and had an air intake on the bottom. My air intake is on the upper back of the unit. It is close, but not the Model 100.


----------



## Richfire (Jun 25, 2019)

I read that Webbie posted manuals for both the 101 and 100. I only found the 101. Anybody know where I can find the 100?


----------



## evanwhat (Oct 1, 2019)

Richfire said:


> I read that Webbie posted manuals for both the 101 and 100. I only found the 101. Anybody know where I can find the 100?


I second this!  Seems like they were linked on different threads from years before, but they're all link-dead now. 

One was posted on this thread, but when I follow the link there, I'm redirected to a page with a xenForo  login prompt and when I login again, I'm denied access because I need admin privileges.

@Richfire did you have any luck since you last asked?


----------

